# What does this bit do??



## Zuki (Sep 7, 2005)

Last christmas my lovely wife bought me three sets of 1/2" shank bits from ebay. 2 sets are easy to identify (1) T&G straight + T&G V groove (2) triple bead and 4 other moulding bits. The third has a finger-joining bit and 4 others that I dont know what they do or what they are called.

How can I find this out???


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A picture of the bits would help..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Zuki

This may help to identify the bits, then reask your question and I'm sure someone help you plus tell you how and what the bits are used for.. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routerbit.html

Bj


----------



## Zuki (Sep 7, 2005)

I just printed the manual. Will take a closer look this weekend.

I will also take a couple of pics if Im still stumped

Tks.


----------

